# Snuff porn in Brisbane Australia ..the Mossad / Iraq link



## Martin Timothy (Feb 21, 2010)

> * New Zealand Herald 15 July 2004: Israelis jailed for six months on passport fraud charge*
> 
> Eli Cara 50 at the front, and Uriel Zoshe Kelman 30, who held his hand over his face the whole time, agents of the Israeli secret service Mossad, have each been sentenced in the Auckland High Court to six months prison on passport fraud charges.
> 
> ...



Eli Cara aka Anthony David Resnick, who was at the time an employee of the Brisbane Ambulance Service, who is a known Mossad operative and associate of snuff movie producer Zev Barkan, was the man in the movie made on the grounds of Queensland University at St Lucia in the story below, when a young person is alleged to have been slain. The statue of a Baltic Archbishop has subsequently been erected at the spot.



> *Snuff porn in Brisbane Australia.. Premier Anna Bligh says it's "ancient history!"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://judicial-inc.biz/NZ_snuff_films.htm

Phnom Penh, Cambodia 15 February 2005: Mossad operative Zev Barkan and his accomplices, ran a studio making snuff and porno movies in the Mekong River town of Pen Yauin in Cambodia.

New Zealand Has Solid Evidence of Mossad death Squads killing Austalian tourists [Archive] - Gold & Silver Forum

Anthony David Resnick at the front, a thirty five year old native New Zealander, family man and former St John Ambulance paramedic who spent some time working in Israel.






Resnick has been identified as Mossad agent Eli Cara



> Mossad has a history of using fake passports in black ops. rense.com
> 
> What Were The Mossad And Fake New Zealand Passports Doing In Iraq? By Jerry Mazza 8-8-8
> 
> ...







The Crest Hotel in Brisbane

*Personal note..* 1972 a buddy of mine met a Jewish chick at a party, Saturday afternoon days later at the underground public bar of the Crest Hotel in Brisbane some of her friends came in.. my mate told me that one of them makes blue movies and had inquired as to whether he wished to appear in one.

He was solidly built, stretchin' to make middle height, somewhat florid urbanely disposed individual, who was on his way to the Gold Coast 100 k south of Brisbane to make movies.. must have been Barkan, there was a blowy lookin' chick with them.

They were accompanied by a man that I recognized as an ambulance man I now know to be Eli Cara aka Anthony David Resnick, and know that he is in the movie snippert Young hosted on the ABC News in 1997, in company with the young person he said was slain. 

They never stayed long, Cara appeared to be on a steroids program at the time, the prior acquaintanceship with him was a couple of chance meetings in the workplace. 

Friend's girlfriend indicated that they were on their way to shoot footage even as they departed, her demeanor suggested dark deeds were afoot.. it is not uncommon for professional photographers to use similar riverside locations, so maybe that was the day they made the movie on the river bank at St Lucia.



> His name is Leo Tori, she was Jackie Kaffyn now Tori, since it seems unlikely that she would set her intended spouse up for a snuff killing, I can only assume that I was the intended target, they had the young person with them, when he went to go into the pub with them Barkan told him to go back to the car!


----------

